# What Etruscan sounded like



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2017)

I found this fascinating - thought some other people here might, too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2017)

Roman Emperor Claudius wrote  a Multivolumne history of the Etruscans and a Etruscan language dictionary of which no copies of either survive.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Nov 23, 2017)

I felt a sort of shock when I realized that the Etruscan word(s) for gods seemed to be a lot like "Aesir."


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 23, 2017)

The bit with the alphabet being flipped around blew my head off, coupled with the fact that it's written backwards...


----------



## The Big Peat (Nov 25, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> I found this fascinating - thought some other people here might, too.



Thank you very much - verrrrry useful.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes, I'm planning to head over to Europe and find some Etruscans to practice on!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2017)

2DaveWixon said:


> Yes, I'm planning to head over to Europe and find some Etruscans to practice on!



Surely Rosetta Stone must have a Etruscan langue module.


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Nov 28, 2017)

I've just ordered it.


----------

